# Do you have any difficulties with being upfront?



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, do you guys feel like its hard to be upfront with people because they can't seem to tell apart being rude from being upfront?

I just can't really give a shit about how people feel anymore so I just be upfront and direct about things. I hate beating round bushes ugh


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

If its one of those it will be more fun if i beat around the bush then ill beat around the bush otherwise ill be blunt. If im annoyed ill be rude regardless of what others think. So to answer the question....no i don't.


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

I try to make it a general rule to be as honest as I can with people. Otherwise nobody knows what I'm talking about, and that includes me.

Edit: It helps to not give a shit what people think of you. I developed the ability at a young age.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I find that people do think I'm being rude when I'm upfront, but I don't find it hard to be upfront. I can't stand when people aren't upfront with me and will often ignore their hinting until they just say what they want. I wish more people could tell the difference between being direct and being rude.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

No.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

I suffer from never having anyone unsure of what I feel. When I'm trying to be tactful, my face is a dead giveaway. Except for salespeople. I like to surprise them ;-)


----------



## clintonal (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes. I've learned when it's important for me to be upfront, though. Because while I'm not trying to come off as rude, I'm also not trying to NOT come off as rude. If it isn't worth risking being misunderstood, I'll keep things to myself and save it for when principle compels me to be direct.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I rarely have trouble with this.

During moments when I personally think I'm being incredibly tactful and diplomatic, I'll get hearty laughs and "Tell us how you *really* feel"
People say it's refreshing, though.

I don't really mind when other people aren't direct with me, though. If you don't have the guts to say it out loud, to my face... it's as if you don't have the thought at all as far as it concerns me (I didn't have that degree of confidence in my younger years, but I have honed it).

If ya really want directness, though, talk to those ISTP's. I've met *mentally tallies* six of 'em as it happens, my own brother included, and that's been the general consensus. Even *I'm* not direct enough for one of my ISTP colleagues (this is saying something).


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Not at all. Although I'm very nice, I'm always upfront, but that's partly because I'm very stupid when it comes to social interactions (it took me a long time to figure out that most people don't want honesty). I hate beating around the bush, if I've got something to say, I'm very direct about it, and I want the same in return. I hate pretentiousnes and I cannot respect people who hide what they truly want/feel.

I don't see why you can't be nice and upfront at the same time; if you state your opinion while respecting the other person, there is no rudeness involved. I find it rude to lie and be lied to.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

None whatsoever.

This usually freaks other people out.


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

I was raised to be uber-polite, so, yes, I have trouble. I've yet to find an in-between; I can either be overly straightforward or overly polite.


----------



## SpiralHacker (Jan 19, 2010)

No, but I've heard that a part of wisdom is knowing when not to speak.


----------



## spiderman616 (May 22, 2013)

If i really give a fuck about them or the situation i will be blunt as fuck. If i dont care or the situation is eh i may address it, but i wont jump down their throats. so either the situation is seriously bad, or i really care about the person.


----------

